# Brass Brewery Herf



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

For any gorillas residing in the northern Illinois area, some of us are meeting at the Brass Brewery in Barrington on Feb. 20th at 11:00am until ? for food,microbrew and cigars. If you can make it hope to see you there. :al

Jason


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Maybey if mr.c picks me up. I'm having surgery on my elbow Friday and I don't think I will be able to drive (I have a 6 speed).

Joe....oh Joooooeee


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

I am doubtful, but an outside chance!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Maybey if mr.c picks me up. I'm having surgery on my elbow Friday and I don't think I will be able to drive (I have a 6 speed).
> 
> Joe....oh Joooooeee


Consider it DONE! Will pick ya up. :z

Hope you can make it Ron.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

It will be up in the air for me...not sure how I will feel. So give me a call on my cell Sunday am Joe.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

No problem. Hope your surgery goes well. 

Joe


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce, hope you are doing well after your surgery. I pm'ed you.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow !! Another great time had by all. Really great to meet you Mattk, and thank you for the party 898 v and the RAG. 
We will have to do this again!!! :w


----------

